# Severalls Hospital, Colchester - December 2015



## TheVampiricSquid (Dec 7, 2015)

*History:*

​The 300-acre site housed some 2000*patients*and was based on the "Echelon plan" - a specific arrangement of wards, offices and services within easy reach of each other by a network of interconnecting corridors. This meant that staff were able to operate around the site without the need to go outside in bad weather. Unlike modern British hospitals, patients in Severalls were separated according to their gender. Villas were constructed around the main hospital building as accommodation blocks between 1910 and 1935.*The hospital closed as a psychiatric hospital in the early 1990s following the closure of other psychiatric institutions. However, a small section remained open until 20 March 1997 for the treatment of elderly patients suffering from the effects of serious stroke, etc., as a temporary building for nearby*Colchester General Hospital*which was in the process of building an entire new building for these patients. A few of the satellite villas as of 2013 are still operational as research facilities on the edge of the site.

*Explore:*

Visited this one with a couple of non members, and we were on the road by 4am, and with a surprisingly reasonable maccies breakfast we made it just as dawn was beginning to break. we made it over the dreaded palisade, the only casualty being a coke can which made my mate look like he'd pissed himself haha. once in, we spent hours mooching around the place at our own leisure, but unfortunately no sign of michael - was looking forward to meeting him! we were almost finished shooting before a certain someone dropped their camera and ruined a wide angle, but hey - live and learn  hit a few more locations before a dreadful drive home, with another maccies stop - just about made it bearable 


















































































































Quite a long one - i know, my apologies but it was my first time here and it's such a beautiful place!

Anyway, thanks for looking!​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 7, 2015)

You got a lovely set of pics mate.this was my first big explore with zedstar..we never saw Michael either I think a revisit is on the cards.love your shots from here


----------



## thorfrun (Dec 7, 2015)

awesome photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 7, 2015)

Fantastic set of images, looks like a propoer old school tour of the place (Pre Mike)
Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rubex (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunning photos VampiricSquid


----------



## mookster (Dec 7, 2015)

Every so often I get the itch to give Sevs another crack after my abject failure in 2011, this has rekindled that.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow...loving those. Those corridor shots are sensational.


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice set of pics dude

I was in there sunday night and noticed that they have had a good tidy up of the gardens and the area around the admin block

Micheal is no longer secca there he has moved on to a job in the town 

The new secca have a different set of "rules" to Mike


----------



## SlimJim (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh dear, who smashed their lens? Heartbreaking when a bit of kit gets smashed  Good splore, you succeeded where we failed


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Dec 8, 2015)

mockney reject said:


> Nice set of pics dude
> 
> I was in there sunday night and noticed that they have had a good tidy up of the gardens and the area around the admin block
> 
> ...



What are the new secca like? We didnt see any sign of them!

I know Michael wasn't there, but i've heard hes back the end of January time?


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 8, 2015)

I havnt met them yet..


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 9, 2015)

Fantastic set of images, really nicely done


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 9, 2015)

TheVampiricSquid said:


> What are the new secca like? We didnt see any sign of them!
> 
> I know Michael wasn't there, but i've heard hes back the end of January time?




as far as i know he's out of there for good


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 9, 2015)

Superb images,and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Conrad (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice set as usually


----------



## TheNarrator (Dec 11, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bones out (Dec 11, 2015)

Perfectly presented.


----------



## ReverendJT (Dec 14, 2015)

TheVampiricSquid said:


> What are the new secca like? We didnt see any sign of them!
> 
> I know Michael wasn't there, but i've heard hes back the end of January time?


I met them recently. He informed us we were breaking many laws and asked what our excuse was then took our names and escorted us off. Certainly not cheery but not rude either. I never got to meet Mike


----------



## FootSoldier (Jan 21, 2016)

Very nice mate! Some lovely tones there.


----------



## Megaman (Jan 21, 2016)

Amazing set, thanks for sharing


----------



## tazong (Jan 21, 2016)

I would of been proud to take any one of those pictures - simply fantastic


----------

